# Brie has a weekend guest!



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

This is our weekend foster Chipper! Chipper was born with Cerebellar hypoplasia, underdevelopment of his cerebellum. Chipper has a special harness which aids in lifting and steering him. Chip has a hard time with balance. When he came to GRRSWF he couldn't walk, he was filthy. He not only walks, he runs after his tennis ball and is Mr. Happy Go Lucky!! Chipper is a love! He is low maintenance, never barks, loves tennis balls and cats and dogs. He currently is being fostered by his vet, she asked if I could fill in for a weekend and we jumped at the chance! As Brie was with Dancer she's staying close to Chipper. ? I'm sure our Tiny Dancer is really proud of Brie. Dancer taught us well. ??


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

What a gorgeous boy! Sounds like he's made a lot of progress.

I think Brie's happy to have a friend even if it's just for a weekend. I love what you wrote about Dancer too.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

He is beautiful! You, as always, are an angel to help!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

He is so beautiful!!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Goodness - What a handsome boy! :smooch: I can't wait to hear more about him


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

His eyes are so soulful...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dancer would be so proud*



JeanieBeth said:


> This is our weekend foster Chipper! Chipper was born with Cerebellar hypoplasia, underdevelopment of his cerebellum. Chipper has a special harness which aids in lifting and steering him. Chip has a hard time with balance. When he came to GRRSWF he couldn't walk, he was filthy. He not only walks, he runs after his tennis ball and is Mr. Happy Go Lucky!! Chipper is a love! He is low maintenance, never barks, loves tennis balls and cats and dogs. He currently is being fostered by his vet, she asked if I could fill in for a weekend and we jumped at the chance! As Brie was with Dancer she's staying close to Chipper. &#55357;&#56478; I'm sure our Tiny Dancer is really proud of Brie. Dancer taught us well. &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56470;


Jeanie and Brie:

I am sure your Tiny Dancer is very proud of you both. You are just what sweet Chipper needs - two adoring females. He looks like such a sweetheart!!


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

I took this video of Brie and Chipper playing with their tennis balls. Brie will chase hers and take it to Chipper. ? They had been playing and were getting bored by the third video. It's been raining here for two days, almost a constant drizzle. Dark and gloomy laced with our golden sunshine! ???
The video turned out best without a flash on, no glowing eyes and reflection from Chippers harness. Little guy sure is a love bug. We're all enjoying this special little guy! We think Brie is smitten with her little buddy. ??

http://youtu.be/2Rf8viHq43I


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Bless you Jeanie, he sounds like such a sweetie and so cute that Brie has taken him under her wing!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

JeanieBeth said:


> I took this video of Brie and Chipper playing with their tennis balls. Brie will chase hers and take it to Chipper. ? They had been playing and were getting bored by the third video. It's been raining here for two days, almost a constant drizzle. Dark and gloomy laced with our golden sunshine! ???
> The video turned out best without a flash on, no glowing eyes and reflection from Chippers harness. Little guy sure is a love bug. We're all enjoying this special little guy! We think Brie is smitten with her little buddy. ??
> 
> http://youtu.be/2Rf8viHq43I


Awe thank you for sharing. My eyes teared up watching. Such a precious boy and of course an amazing friend he has there!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chipper*

Look at Brie and Chipper!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chipper*

To Chipper return to his foster family?


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> To Chipper return to his foster family?


Chipper went back to Dr. George for 2 days and came back again! If Chipper isn't adopted at Goldenfest, we've decided to foster him! Chip is so easy to care for. Now that I'm Application Co-ordinator for our rescue, on the computer more, a layed back Chipper will be a great fit. Brie is very sookie (loving/calm) when Chipper is here, as his guardian I suppose.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chipper*



JeanieBeth said:


> Chipper went back to Dr. George for 2 days and came back again! If Chipper isn't adopted at Goldenfest, we've decided to foster him! Chip is so easy to care for. Now that I'm Application Co-ordinator for our rescue, on the computer more, a layed back Chipper will be a great fit. Brie is very sookie (loving/calm) when Chipper is here, as his guardian I suppose.


So glad that Chipper is back with you and Brie!! Can't think of better fosters than you and Brie!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Chipper is beautiful, looks like Brie loves him too. I hope you get to foster him if he isn't adopted, he's a sweetie


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

A forever home or a wonderful foster family - sounds like Chipper has it WIN - WIN!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chipper*

I love Chipper and I think Brie does, too!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So glad to read that Chipper is back with you where he certainly belongs!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jeanie*

Jeanie

How are Chipper and Brie doing?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Jeanie
> 
> How are Chipper and Brie doing?


I have been thinking about you all too!:wavey:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Chipper is beautiful and sounds wonderful.

Thank you for helping him.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Where's my shoe??
Uh oh: :what: My big brother, Cory is looking for his shoe, I heard him say "Brie!!!" Cory needs to say, "Chipper!"
Like I know where it is!  I'm just sweepin, twying to get some beauty sleep. :what:


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

JeanieBeth said:


> Where's my shoe??
> Uh oh: :what: My big brother, Cory is looking for his shoe, I heard him say "Brie!!!" Cory needs to say, "Chipper!"
> Like I know where it is!  I'm just sweepin, twying to get some beauty sleep. :what:


Aw, so cute!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brie*

Brie

You're beautiful enough-you don't need the beauty sleep!
Tell Chipper to behave!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw, so cute


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just stopping to say Hi, and hope you all have a wonderful weekend together!


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

We are! Hugs to you and Barnaby. Hope your weekend is beautiful and Barnaby is up to his silly antics! They sure do know how to make us smile..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jeanie*

Hoping you and the kids are having a great weekend!


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving everybody!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello Aunt Jeanie, Brie and Chipper, I just wanted to stop by and wish you all a very Happy Thanksgiving. We don't have it over here but mum says that you get to eat yummy stuff, I wish we lived there, love from Barnaby. X


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving to you, your family and furkids JeanieBeth.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Our Birthday girl is two today! I can't believe our pup is officially a Tween.  Time flies by. We celebrated with an outing to her favorite stores for treats, toys and a big birthday cookie to share with Bella and Chipper. A long walk and lots of fetch laced with love and hugs. It was a great day! ????


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday Brie!!! Love the pictures...and that cookie looks good!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday sweet Brie, I love your cookie, special birthday hugs and kisses sent from me and Uncle Barnaby x


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brie*

Brie: Looks like you had a VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! What a beautiful cookie you got. Love the pics of you and your housemates, Bella and Chipper!!
Especially like the last pic with your leg on Chipper!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy 2nd birthday beautiful Brie! Sammy says your birthday cookie looks lovely and he sends birthday hugs and kisses  Hope that you have a lovely day with your family and friends.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Belated Happy Birthday to Brie!

Sounds like you had a fun filled day celebrating and your cookie looks like it was really yummy!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Such wonderful birthday photos, wow, such a lucky and lovely girl.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy Belated Birthday to Brie!


----------

